# 3 reason's that God is a woman.



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

This is a JOKE nothing more!




1. He fed a crowd at a moment's notice when there was no food. 
2. He kept trying to get a message across to a bunch of 
men who just didn't get it. 
3. And even when He was dead, He had to get up because 
there was work to do.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

good one.!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

Yuppers, right on the money...

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 29, 2005)

hahaahahahahahaha!  Love it!  My first thought was "because we SAY SO!!!"


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2005)

love it. It's just great!!!


----------



## TXguy (Dec 30, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> 1. He fed a crowd at a moment's notice when there was no food.
> 2. He kept trying to get a message across to a bunch of
> men who just didn't get it.
> 3. And even when He was dead, He had to get up because
> there was work to do.




Thou ist evil!!!


----------

